# What do i do about fas course?



## foleybob (1 Feb 2010)

hey welfarite, i would like to contact u direct if that is possible on this..., but i will tell u my story neways as i am very confused, i was working as an apprentice electrician till i was made redundant a few months ago, i was on jobseekers benefit until recently when it ran out! i cant qualify for jobseekers allowance as i live at home and my parents earn to much... all i want to do is go to college in september and need to get some sort of grant to do that as i have no money and neither do my parents as all there money is tied up in mortgages??? i am currently sending in sick notes, and just got a letter today from fas sayin that i have been accepted for a 26wk course...can i accept this now that i am not in receipt of JB, the fas course will take me up until mid aug, wat do i do then so as to receive some financial support to go to college in sept,
so to finish...
      What do i do about fas course?
      what am i entilted to go back to college?

help me please thank you


----------



## Welfarite (3 Feb 2010)

Are you being paid Illness Benefit? Have you talked to FAS about whether you will be paid an allowance while on their course? Any educ. grants are based on your parents means, AFAIK.


----------



## Jano (6 Feb 2010)

You don't give enough information to say what you may be entitled to!! Have you been in college before? What age are you? You may be entitled to Back to Education Allowance. Why and to whom are you sending sick notes?


----------



## shootingstar (6 Feb 2010)

Foleybob as far as I know you cannot begin a fas course without an exemption from the illness benefit dept of the SW. Your local Fas office will/should have told u this. The reason for this is your entitled to payment for the duration of the course "once your exemption is in place". Meaning you can still benefit from your illness benefit & also get paid from the fas course. 

Sorry I dont know enough about your college in Sept & entitlements but Welfarite will be able to point u in the right direction im sure. 

Shootingstar


----------

